# smoked apples



## bc2050p (Oct 25, 2012)

This one was requested by my wife... dug out the center and filled with mini snickers and caramel chips.













2012-10-05 18.50.05.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Oct 25, 2012






Next 2 pics are from recipe I found on SMF. Pealed and sliced apple, layered with brown sugar & butter and caramel chips, all wrapped in pastry.













2012-10-05 21.14.45.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Oct 25, 2012


















2012-10-05 21.54.35.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Oct 25, 2012






This one was dug out and then filled with butter, brown sugar, small apple pieces.













2012-10-05 21.55.26.jpg



__ bc2050p
__ Oct 25, 2012






All done with Pecan smoke.... very YUMMY!!!!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2012)

Bill, evening....  Bride and I were just talking about baked apples.... Now I think we need baked and smoked apples.... They look good...  

Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks great. Thumbs Up
We have done them with caramel before.


----------

